# CANT PASTE FILES INTO USB STICK



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

When i insert my usb stick it mounts onto the desktop but im unable to open it `usb`. Ive tried re formatting it, re mounting it but still unable to access it. Only way i can access it is by going into file sytem- media-stick. Once open i only root has prermission to copy and paste files onto the stick. 

Been causing problems for a while now this, mate tried to help and once it allowed me to paste a few files onto the disk but when i put it into another computer ( windows ) they didnt show up and the stick was empty. Apparently the files only saved to the usb0 and not actually onto the stick.

Another thing is we think that if we disable the floppy disk drive this might sort the problem ( as mad as it sound as its old hardware :-s) anyway im unable to access the bios from startup as my keyboard doesnt actually register until i get onto the log in screen..


is there a way of maybe accessing the bios from the desktop so i can see if this solution works??

any help please


----------



## Bakleth (Jan 3, 2008)

I assume you're using a USB keyboard? It might be that the keyboard/USB drivers don't load until after the POST screen, so try using a keyboard with a ps2 connection which should let you get into the BIOS. 

Of course, it might just be a faulty USB stick. Does it work OK when you plug it into another PC? Have you tried using a different USB stick in your PC?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

With the USB drive plugged in and shown on the desktop, post the output of these commands:

df
mount
dmesg | tail

It may be a permissions problem. Which linux distro are you using and which desktop?


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected]:~$ df
Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/sda1 75935840 3406520 68671964 5% /
none 501152 668 500484 1% /dev
none 507760 216 507544 1% /dev/shm
none 507760 96 507664 1% /var/run
none 507760 0 507760 0% /var/lock
/dev/sda2 409599996 364920636 44679360 90% /media/WINDOS
/dev/sdb1 15647776 441312 15206464 3% /media/usb1
[email protected]:~$ mount
/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,commit=0,commit=0)
none on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
/dev/sda2 on /media/WINDOS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sdb1 on /media/usb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)
gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/tiz/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=tiz)
[email protected]:~$ dmesg | tail
[ 26.266571] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0,commit=0
[ 42.219823] wlan0: authenticate with c4:3d:c7:2c:8a:d0 (try 1)
[ 42.221462] wlan0: authenticated
[ 42.241058] wlan0: associate with c4:3d:c7:2c:8a:d0 (try 1)
[ 42.243713] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c4:3d:c7:2c:8a:d0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
[ 42.243722] wlan0: associated
[ 42.257598] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 42.314998] Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected.
[ 42.330512] padlock_aes: VIA PadLock not detected.
[ 52.488011] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present


xfce 4.8.0
xubuntu 11.04


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

i tried another usb stick nd the files did show up on an updated ps3, but not on a windows pc :-s

my keyboard is a plugged in one its the mouse that is a wireless usb.

the stick in question works in a windows pc as normal


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

:4-dontkno


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

tizza2k said:


> [email protected]:~$ df
> Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
> /dev/sda2 409599996 364920636 44679360 90% /media/WINDOS
> /dev/sdb1 15647776 441312 15206464 3% /media/usb1
> ...


First thing is that your USB stick is recognised and mounted at /media/usb1.

So from Xfce open Thunar, browse to root, then, media, then usb1. You should see
the contents of the USB stick and be able to copy to the stick from another Thunar
session.

Your windows drive is 90% full, so at this capacity your windows is in danger of not 
being able to load or will become slow, as it needs space to write to the paging file.
I would run ccleaner or remove some files from windows, this may be why it doesnt
work under windows.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

i cannot access `root` permission is denied.

i can access usb1 by going file system-media... but again i do not have permission to cut/paste/delete anything on the stick. I cannot change the permission settings on it when i go into properties.

i do not have access to root as i do not know the password.


jus realised another problem aswell, im unable to delete anything from my windows partition? it says unable to find or create wastebasket directory.

?? lol


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

tizza2k said:


> i cannot access `root` permission is denied.
> 
> i can access usb1 by going file system-media... but again i do not have permission to cut/paste/delete anything on the stick. I cannot change the permission settings on it when i go into properties.
> 
> ...


Who installed your system?
You have to know the root password. You can either boot into init 1 and change the root password or try this command with the live CD:

root passwd in Ubuntu live cd [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums

Alternatively you can try editing the password file with the live CD
YouTube - ‪Reset password in Ubuntu with a live CD or live USB‬‏


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

youll have to bare with me here, so i insert the disk and boot up? is the live cd the `xubuntu 10.10` disk i have?

once ive booted can i still access the internet cos theres no way i can do all that without the youtube video ha


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry, my mistake. With Ubuntu you don't need a root password, you use sudo command followed by your own user password.

Can you type the following for me in a terminal. Place the memory stick in first make sure it is mounted

ls -l /media/usb


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, no problem 

[email protected]:~$ ls -l /media/usb 
lrwxrwxrwx 1 tiz root 4 2011-05-16 14:05 /media/usb -> usb0
[email protected]:~$ 


yes ??


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

One more command please

ls -l /media/usb1


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 8192 2011-05-19 19:56 musicliveset
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2011-05-19 19:47 test
[email protected]:~$


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

tizza2k said:


> total 8
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 8192 2011-05-19 19:56 musicliveset
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2011-05-19 19:47 test
> [email protected]:~$


Ok, I tried this myself and on flash memory with fat32 partition you should have write access. I then tried on another memory stick but with an ext3 filesystem and files that had been wrote from another linux system; the files had root permission just like yours.
Here's your solution, open a terminal and copy these commands:

cd /media/usb1
sudo chown -R tiz:tiz *

last line will ask you for your user password and chown file ownership to your
username "tiz" and group.

You should then be able to copy and paste if not , post output of

ls -l /media/usb1
owner and group should have changed to tiz.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

still not permitted mate..

last few lines were 

chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `test': Operation not permitted
----------------------------------
[email protected]:/media/usb1$ ls -l /media/usb1
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 8192 2011-05-19 19:56 musicliveset
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2011-05-19 19:47 test


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

It can only have failed due to root privilidges.
Try it this way In the terminal

sudo su (enter your normal user password)
whoami (this has to return root)

With your memory stick plugged in and mounted (access it in nautilus file manager)

cd /media/usb1 
chown -R tiz:tiz *

ls -l

The last line should show new file preferences.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected]:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for tiz: 
[email protected]:/home/tiz# whoami
root
[email protected]:/home/tiz# cd /media/usb1
[email protected]:/media/usb1# chown -R tiz:tiz *
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/01 - remember me - blue boy.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Ellie Goulding - Lights (Bassnectar Remix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/RetroGrade - Reset (Original Mix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/B2 - Hale Bopp.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Super8 & DJ Tab - Needs To Feel (Wippenberg Remix) www.exclusive-music-dj.com.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Gus Gus - David (Darren Emersons Underwater remix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Micky Slim vs. House Of Pain - Jump Around (Sinden Mix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Sultan & Ned Shepard - Roads Under Ramallah.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/01-oleg_poliakov-midnight_vultures.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/shakespears_sister_-_black_sky__dub_extravaganza_pt_2-vinyl-2002-nbd.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Bastian Van Shield - The Empire (Original Mix) [www.straightfrombeatport.com].mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Oleg Poliakov - Caravan.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Sultan & Ned Shepard Feat. Maher Daniel - Pink Panther (Alex Kenji Remix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/03A Funkagenda, Sultan & Ned Shepard - Past Dreaming (Original Club Mix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/The Prodigy - Narayan.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/02-oleg_poliakov-on_the_edge_of_the_wood.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Oleg Poliakov - Rainy Dayz.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/INCOMPLETE~Way Out West - Spaceman (Robert Babicz Remix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Inner City - Good Life (Steve Silk Hurley Remix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Inner City - Good Life 2011 (Paul Anthony & ZXX 2011 Remix) (BacauHouseMafia.Ro).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/02-cajmere-percolator_(claude_vonstroke_remix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Sasha & Darren Emerson - Scorchio (Full Length Version).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/crimson_sun_(original_club_mix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/01-oliver_huntemann_and_dubfire-dios__original_mix.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/The Prodigy - No Good (Da Fresh Boot) .mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/Koen Groeneveld_-_Minimums (Original Club Mix).mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset/24-Sultan & Ned Shepard - Block Party.mp3': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `musicliveset': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `test': Operation not permitted
[email protected]:/media/usb1# ls -l
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 8192 2011-05-19 19:56 musicliveset
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2011-05-19 19:47 test


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

This is a more unusual fault you have, and so far I have found two differences between your memory stick and mine:

Yours:

[email protected]:/media/usb1$ ls -l /media/usb1
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 8192 2011-05-19 19:56 musicliveset

mount
(rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
/dev/sdb1 on /media/usb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)


Mine:

/dev/sdb1 on /media/4EBD-D424 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
drwx------ 8 anc anc 16384 2008-02-01 10:03 winxp

I'm going to see if you can copy your music to your home folder. Try this:
Plug the memory stick in, let it mount then from a terminal try:

sudo cp -R /media/usb1/musicliveset /home/tiz

You can possibly cut and paste the above command.
If it fails with "operation not permitted" then try this
command:

sudo su
chmod 700 /media/usb1/musicliveset
cp -R /media/usb1/musicliveset /home/tiz

If no error check your home directory for new folder called
musicliveset. As its been copied by root you need to change
ownership back so,
sudo chown -R tiz:tiz /home/tiz/musicliveset

Reading back to your first post, /dev/usb0 is not your memory stick
it maybe a USB floppy drive, but to disable anything in BIOS you need
a wired keyboard.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

i pasted `sudo cp -R /media/usb1/musicliveset /home/tiz`

no error message appeared...

and then pasted. `sudo chown -R tiz:tiz /home/tiz/musicliveset`

not sure where i`ll find the `home` folder though lol?

not got access to a wired keyboard...

to be honest i might just re install windows cos linux has given me nothing but problems, all i want to do is use a usb stick. Is there a way i can reinstall windows but without deleting my `music`, `downloads` folders as i have like 200gig i do not want to delete.

I know linux is meant to be alot more stable than windows but its just given me problem after problem, i cant even delete files anymore now again i do not have permission :-s


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

If you have no error message then your files have been copied. The top bar on gnome desktop gives a menu, places.

After places, click home and hopefully musicliveset is in there.
It is very difficult to use at first, I went backwards and forwards between linux and windows about 6 times before settling on linux.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

`unable to create wastebasket directory`


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

when i click places it drops down..

tiz
wastebasket
desktop
file system

documents
music
downloads
pictures
videos
my music

search for files
recent documents


no `home`??


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Click on tiz that should be your home directory.

Other way is to click on file system, then home, then tiz

However someone has moved wastebasket onto places that should be on
the desktop hence previous error about `unable to create wastebasket directory`.
In an earlier post you mentioned a friend had been able to copy some files to the memory stick. Did he/she alter anything else?
Waste basket has been moved and that stick with a vfat should appear with read write permissions from the start.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

ive found the musiclive folder in home, im able to copy, delete and paste into it. Is this now my usb directory?

yes,my friend did a few things via terminal as at first it wouldnt recognise my wireless usb stick, and abviously my usb flash drive.

anything i can do?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

First back up all your music from musicliveset onto a CD, something your friend altered has made that memory stick only readable by root and not readable in windows.

After you have backed up your music onto a CD, I think I'm going to ask you to reboot into windows and format that memory stick with fat32 from windows
Rebooting back into linux should make it readable again.


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

ill be needing a wired keyboard if i want to book into windows wont i lol??

i dont have a cd burner either...... wow


yet another problem...


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes, youre not making life easy for yourself, if that memory stick fails, so does your data.
Perhaps you can use a friends PC to back the data up first onto a CD rom?


----------



## tizza2k (Sep 25, 2008)

theres nothing on my usb stick i want, its all on my hard drive.

i think im goin to just re format the lot and install windows from scratch. Ill lose a ton of movies and music but hey.. **** happens


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thats a little bit drastic, so I'll tell you how to format the USB stick from Ubuntu:

This should hopefully allow the USB memory stick to be read and written to:


<code>
sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
</code>


sdb1 is the single partition and the whole of the usb drive.
Once formatted, unount, remount and see if you can write to it.


----------

